# Pierrot Patterns in English for Free YAY!



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

If you love the Peirrote patterns but can't read Japanese or follow a chart. I found this. I'm so happy!

http://gosyo.shop.multilingualcart.com/free1.php


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

No wonder you are happy that site is amazing. Love the combo knit and crochet garments. Fantastic crochet slipper patterns and gorgeous shawls.

Thank you. Can't wait to try something from there.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your Welcome. I have been wanting his patterns for years but they were only in Japanese. Pass the word. I know others love his work too.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I hadn't run across that one before!


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful patterns! I have added this site to my favourites. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

lovely patterns, thanks for sharing


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks so much for posting,I love their patterns too but the language barrier was a hurdle!


----------



## MsKnits (Sep 15, 2011)

Wonderful site. Thank you for sharing. My 'must do' list just grew longer.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, patterns are really nice.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you thank you. I have admired some of these pattens as well. I need to book mark this site !


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Terrific site. Thank you. Saved to my favorites.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks. What a great site. Definately worth a bookmark.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you so much for the site....I have already copies several I am going to work on for Christmas gifts, plus I have bookmarked it, so that I can go back in again, and again, and again.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

What a score! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

Gorgeous patterns. I see that a lot of the hats (I have a gd who is hat crazy) are crochet. I may have to learn to crochet!


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link -- found my next project -- have the yarn and now just need the needles...


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I love this site! Thank you so much for sharing. The items are just lovely and I can't wait to try one of the baby and child patterns. Thanks again!!


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you ! Thank you ! Thank you !!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess I will have to learn how to read a chart. Lovely patterns. THANKS


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I read on Ravelry or a link from Ravelry, that eventually, all of the patterns would be in English. That would be a big, big plus.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Oops. I didn't think I hit anything twice but I sure got a double post. Sorry!


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

izzy said:


> Thank you ! Thank you ! Thank you !!


lol! Your welcome, welcome, welcome!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Bookmarked this. Thanks you so much for posting. Now I have more things to choose from - oh my - so little time..:lol:


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

this site is amazing. I am a newbie knitter and am enjoying learning the visual patterns. i hate hearing all the gabbing on most videos. so appreciate such clear charts and even more clear videos..you rock gf..thank you
carolyne


----------



## Bloop19 (Jan 9, 2012)

I still can't read the charts. Is there anywhere where they are written out or at least explained so I can write them out?


----------

